# B7100



## Clint Rawson (Aug 2, 2020)

hi
New to forum. I have a b7100 HST in the shed and ended up dead heading hydraulic pump. I now have no hydraulics to the remotes to lift the trencher up and down, that is bolted to the back. Trencher is pro driven and 3pt linkage is removed. Everything else works perfectly. 

Thanks


----------

